# Questions...



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

If there are any questions you have concerning the Suns, ask each other here and we can try to answer to the best of our ability. :cheers:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

1)How many wins for the Suns this year? Im thinking around 50-55. What do you think? 
2)Do you think its possible for the suns to get over 60 or 65 wins?
3)Do you think the Suns are the best in the Pacific Division or 2ed mabe 3rd?
4)Do you think this year they will fall apart in the playoffs or do you think they will stay strong.
5) Do you think that the king will even make it to the playoffs and if you do what round will they make it to.
6)Is there a chance of the kings making it to the finals or mabe wining the championship


----------



## lakerfan8 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> 1)How many wins for the Suns this year? Im thinking around 50-55. What do you think?
> 2)Do you think its possible for the suns to get over 60 or 65 wins?
> 3)Do you think the Suns are the best in the Pacific Division or 2ed mabe 3rd?
> 4)Do you think this year they will fall apart in the playoffs or do you think they will stay strong.
> ...


1)55
2)mabe it would be rare tho
3)Kings will be 2ed the Suns are the best in the Pacific and lakers are 3rd
4)i think they will stay strong in the playoffs
5)yes they will make it to the playoffs but only to like 2st or mabe 3ed round
6)not this year


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lakerfan8 said:


> 1)55
> 2)mabe it would be rare tho
> 3)Kings will be 2ed the Suns are the best in the Pacific and lakers are 3rd
> 4)i think they will stay strong in the playoffs
> ...


What he said =) :clap:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

1)How many wins for the Suns this year? Im thinking around 50-55. What do you think? 45 to 50.

2)Do you think its possible for the Suns to get over 60 or 65 wins? 1% chance maybe.

3)Do you think the Suns are the best in the Pacific Division or 2nd maybe 3rd? Second to the Warriors.

4)Do you think this year they will fall apart in the playoffs or do you think they will stay strong? I don't think they'll fall apart. But they'll need Amare back, and healthy to win anything.

5) Do you think that the Kings will even make it to the playoffs and if you do what round will they make it to? No, and if they do. They are 1 and done.

6)Is there a chance of the Kings making it to the finals or maybe wining the championship? Not a chance in Hell.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

1) I think the Suns will get between 48-55.
2) If they had Amare the whole year, they would have had 60 or more wins. But they don't, so no I don't see it happening.
3) This is a little bit of a toughie. Right now, no one in the Pacific Division is the best. It's just too early to tell. If Amare was playing right now, then yeah of course they'd be the best in the Division and probably 3rd best in the league itself. Will they still win the division? Yes.
4) I see them going the distance only if Amare is back to his old self and is better than what he was last year.
5) Right now, the way the Kings are playing, I'd say no they won't make it. If they can get their act together, then yeah, I see a potential 6th-8th seed.
6) Kings do not have a defense of any sorts, and their offense is too dependent on the jump shot. They just don't have what it takes to win it all this year, or even make it.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

1) We'll probably hover near .500 all year. 50 wins in a best case scenario.
2) Not this season.
3) Too early to say. I don't see us winning it unless a couple teams other than the Clippers implode.
4) I'm still unconvinced there will be a playoffs this year.
5) Kings will get there as long as Bibby stays healthy. I dunno about division champs though.
6) Nope. Only one end to a title drought per year and the White Sox already took it.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

Out of all the teams in the NBA 1-30 what # do you think the Suns are?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

why the heck is James Jones getting benched over Diaw and Barbosa now? the two had some nice games but James Jones was mr. consistent, averaging 3 three pointers a game. if anything bell was the inconsistent one, so why jones?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Jones is a young player. He hasn't yet learned how to do anything other than shoot a set shot. He can't put the ball on the floor yet, but he'll learn. He fouls quite a bit on defense. It's just that it's so easy to cover him because all you do is don't ever leave him. Diaw has been awesome for the Suns, so it's easy to see why he's getting minutes. Bell was hot tonight, so he got minutes over Jones. I love James Jones, and his game will be helped a lot when Amare returns. But right now the Suns need to play scrappy guys who can take the pressure off Nash. Same thing with Jimmy Jackson and why he's not playing.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah but I think James Jones can be a much better player than Jimmy Jackson is, given the time. I saw him tonight try to drive to the hoop tonight so I guess thats a start... I love James Jones, hes quickly growing on me and after Marion he's my favorite player on the Suns, even after just four games.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

The Matrix Effect said:


> Yeah but I think James Jones can be a much better player than Jimmy Jackson is, given the time. I saw him tonight try to drive to the hoop tonight so I guess thats a start... I love James Jones, hes quickly growing on me and after Marion he's my favorite player on the Suns, even after just four games.


Good first post. 

I agree, Jones should surpass Jackson. It is surprising that Jimmy fell out of the rotation so quickly. None of the announcers were talking about it during the game, and we're just left to speculate. I still can't believe we got Jones for three years so cheap.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> Out of all the teams in the NBA 1-30 what # do you think the Suns are?


With Amare.. we're number 3 behind Detriot and San Antonio.
Without Amare... I'd put us as 11-12, because we're having trouble closing out games.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> With Amare.. we're number 3 behind Detriot and San Antonio.
> Without Amare... I'd put us as 11-12, because we're having trouble closing out games.


With Amare, I'd say #2. We were right with the Pistons almost the entire game and lost in the end. With Amare, I think we would have won by 10. Only the Spurs are better IMO, when we have STAT. 

Without Amare, 11 or 12. I agree with that.


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

I love the lakers but i dont know alot about them can someone please tell me how long the lakers have been playing for and how long has kobe been playing for? please and thank you


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lakers date back all the way to the late 40s, early 50s

They won 5 titles in the 50s with the great George Mikan.

Kobes been with the Lakers since '96 


He was drafted straight out of highschool. 

Hope that helped.


----------

